# high frequency problem on RF 600.4



## thedude37 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey all,

I have a Rockford Fosgate power 600.4 that has suddenly started playing crackly high frequencies. I don't know how else to describe it, maybe kind of like clipping. I checked that it was not the head unit by changing input sources. It has been running in a bridged configuration for a couple years now. Because it has been running fine for a while, this was easy to tell when it ocurred.

I would like to try and debug this myself for fun so am hoping yall can point to a good place to start. I also work with a bunch of electrical engineers and have access to a number of debug tools if that helps. But I'm a mechanical engineer so my knowledge on this is relatively low.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

first guess? small component in the crossover after the amp has fried do to high power and finally said "too much!" this is assuming its powering component speakers, but you don't actually say it is..just that its making distorted treble.


----------



## thedude37 (Aug 31, 2013)

It is powering components. So is this a cascading failure that involves the cross overs and amp? Or just cross overs?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

if I had to guess, crossovers. do you have some other speakers you can hook up? larger home audio speakers work good as testers


----------



## thedude37 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hey folks, I still seem to have this problem. I have bypassed the crossovers with another, and also bypassed the headunit with different input sources. The only things I can imagine are speakers themselves, wiring, or the amp.

Is there anyone in the Seattle area that wouldn't mind letting me hook an amp up to the system to check it? All the wires are sitting in the trunk area so it is easy to do.

Thanks


----------

